# Silica: Yes or No?



## Robert Paulson (May 23, 2011)

I have not ever used silica but have been reading of the benefits and it seams like i should be. Everything I read was positive, therefore i was wondering if there is any down side to it at all. Is it really all it is cracked up to be? What makes it so special?


----------



## racerboy71 (May 23, 2011)

what on earth are you going on about m8?? what use do you have for silica in growing?? the only thing i use silica for is to keep the moisture out of my bean collections..


----------



## max316420 (May 23, 2011)

wrong silica lol i think he is talking about something like rhino skin hehe, just be careful with it, it will raise hell with your ph. I used it and didn't see much difference except for a drop in my soils ph


----------



## a mongo frog (May 23, 2011)

id say yes use it. couldnt hurt. cheap too. great for cuttings to in veg.


----------



## Robert Paulson (May 23, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> what on earth are you going on about m8?? what use do you have for silica in growing?? the only thing i use silica for is to keep the moisture out of my bean collections..


here check it out.

http://growersbook.com/marijuana-encyclopedia/nutrients-boosters/silica-what-it-is-and-why-you-should-use-it-on-your-marijuana-plants.html

there is also chatter on here about it.


----------



## Robert Paulson (May 23, 2011)

max316420 said:


> wrong silica lol i think he is talking about something like rhino skin hehe, just be careful with it, it will raise hell with your ph. I used it and didn't see much difference except for a drop in my soils ph


thanks for your inptu. raise hell as in it will go up or just be erratic?


----------



## max316420 (May 24, 2011)

Robert Paulson said:


> thanks for your inptu. raise hell as in it will go up or just be erratic?


I'm guessing it played a sig roll in dropping the ph of my promix to lockout levels, wasn't the only factor but it added to the headache


----------



## Wetdog (May 24, 2011)

max316420 said:


> I'm guessing it played a sig roll in dropping the ph of my promix to lockout levels, wasn't the only factor but it added to the headache


Sorry, but some use it as a pH UP. It for sure wouldn't be dropping your pH.

I use it and it's good stuff and cheap. The only downside is if you get too happy with it and use too much, too often.

I use ~1/2tsp/gallon of water every couple weeks or so. Actually, since I'm lazy, it's 1tbl/5 gallon bucket of water. I use ProTekt from Dyna-Gro.

Wet


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (May 24, 2011)

I used Rhino Skin for a run and didn't notice a difference. Now I'm using Botanicare silica rocks like perlite and still not seeing much of a difference. I'm sure it's beneficial, just not sure how beneficial. I don't think it's hurting anybody to not be using it.


----------



## Dr. Bigbud (May 24, 2011)

I use it and i think its good for helping the plant build up a tolerance for heat and stressful conditions, keeps it lush and growing.


----------



## ClamDigger (May 24, 2011)

i use Potassium Silicate and it definitely raises the PH (its actually our PH up)
Miracle Gro 24-8-16 at 1 TBSP per Gallon, lowers the PH from tap 6.6 to 3.5!
1ML of Potassium Silicate and its in the 6 range.
not sure if the Silicate itself helps, but having PH balanced nutes sure does


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 24, 2011)

we have silica in Tap water..i've never used any silica booster but was thinking about buying silica blast for my outdoor crop this year


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 24, 2011)

Wetdog said:


> Sorry, but some use it as a pH UP. It for sure wouldn't be dropping your pH.
> 
> I use it and it's good stuff and cheap. The only downside is if you get too happy with it and use too much, too often.
> 
> ...


Wet. Get out of my head. Kthx. 
Seriously man, almost every damn time I'm about to reply to correct something you've beat me to it. Stop it. 

Also guys, I've found that it really helps my plants resistance to PM. *knocks on wood because RH has been a wee bit too high*


----------



## malignant (May 24, 2011)

it also helps with heat tolorances and reducing heat stress.


----------



## Robert Paulson (May 24, 2011)

Well I went ahead and got some dynagrow pro-tekt. i figures i will give her a try and see what happens. thanks for everybody's input.


----------



## Total Head (May 24, 2011)

i've been using silica for the past couple grows and it definately helps with heat tolerance and strengthening the stems. it makes an awesome ph up also. i stop using it around flower time. my only beef with the stuff is that it can make lst difficult if the plant isn't already bent, so if you lst a lot you might want to go easy with it.


----------



## Robert Paulson (May 24, 2011)

but if you were to get her all bent where you wanted and then added it to the line up it would probably make 'em tougher right? i ScrOG and with some strains the nugs get too heavy and topple, maybe this will help a bit.


----------



## Mort Fink (May 24, 2011)

Diatomaceous earth is 80 to 90% silica, but but only a little bit is soluble. I just added some to the soil mix I made today, it kills off unwanted soil creatures also. It a great thing to add to soil and it acts like perlite as well by keep the soil un-waterlogged. It does other things too, check the link.

http://www.diatomitecanada.com/why-use-diatomaceous-earth.htm


----------



## Wetdog (May 25, 2011)

Robert Paulson said:


> Well I went ahead and got some dynagrow pro-tekt. i figures i will give her a try and see what happens. thanks for everybody's input.


Just don't get happy with it. An OD makes your plants look like they were dosed with salt water. So, if you get that, you'll know what it's from.

*I* do just a bit over 1/2tsp/gallon of water. I add 1TBL/5 Gallon bucket, which =6-1/2tsp in the bucket. Never over once/week, and usually more like every 2 weeks.

Wet


----------



## Mort Fink (May 25, 2011)

I use it in my soil and on top of it, never tried in the water.


----------



## Jack Larson (May 25, 2011)

It strengthens the cellular walls of newly divided cells and causes the cells to swell this in turn causes stiffness(even when stressed by heat.


----------



## outofbodyspecial (Jul 21, 2011)

To those who understand chemistry better than I do:

Just wondering guys, since there is potassium in our nutes already, can I just put silica instead of potassium silicate? 

Where I'm from, pure Silica powder is easier to get (for make-ups- I think women actually put them on their faces), but I don't know if it's the same thing.


----------



## legallyflying (Jul 22, 2011)

Mort Fink said:


> Diatomaceous earth is 80 to 90% silica, but but only a little bit is soluble. I just added some to the soil mix I made today, it kills off unwanted soil creatures also. It a great thing to add to soil and it acts like perlite as well by keep the soil un-waterlogged. It does other things too, check the link.
> 
> http://www.diatomitecanada.com/why-use-diatomaceous-earth.htm


DING DING DING. we have a winner! I top dress all my pots with DE. slashes bugs to shreds and also provides silica. I did notice quite a difference in the strength of stems when I watered it in.


----------



## PuffPuffPassed (Jul 22, 2011)

Ive been having great luck with Dyna-Gro Pro-TekT. Its an affordable and quality silica.


----------



## outofbodyspecial (Jul 22, 2011)

Just found this site that sells Powdered Silica Fertilizer. The one I found in my earlier post was just a silica powder (this 1 claims to be specifically for plants- whether it's the same banana, I can't tell).

I haven't tried them yet, so I can't vouch for them, but they've got cheap stuff.
http://www.kelp4less.com/index.html

1 lb Silica Powder, which sells for $12.95, will make 1 gallon.


----------



## outofbodyspecial (Jul 22, 2011)

Just found out today that one of the main components of Perlite is silicon!


----------



## ClamDigger (Jul 22, 2011)

outofbodyspecial said:


> Just found this site that sells Powdered Silica Fertilizer. The one I found in my earlier post was just a silica powder (this 1 claims to be specifically for plants- whether it's the same banana, I can't tell).
> 
> I haven't tried them yet, so I can't vouch for them, but they've got cheap stuff.
> http://www.kelp4less.com/index.html
> ...


that site intrigues me..... has anyone used it? is it kosher?
the prices and free shipping seem good.


----------



## Legal Eagle (Aug 2, 2011)

ClamDigger said:


> that site intrigues me..... has anyone used it? is it kosher?
> the prices and free shipping seem good.


I also want 2 know if NE-1 has ordered from these guyzTthe prices & FREE SHIPPING on even small orders seems to good 2 be true.YA know the saying if it seems so,it usually is...I am very carefull with giving out my c/card # over the net.SO IF NE-1 has ordered,let us KNOW!!!


----------



## KMacker420 (Apr 6, 2012)

PuffPuffPassed said:


> Ive been having great luck with Dyna-Gro Pro-TekT. Its an affordable and quality silica.


Is Dyna-Gro Pro-Tekt silica for hydro or can it also be used in soil?


----------



## CharlieBud (Apr 6, 2012)

Long time Kelp4Less customer here. I send people there almost daily.


----------



## psari (Apr 6, 2012)

KMacker420 said:


> Is Dyna-Gro Pro-Tekt silica for hydro or can it also be used in soil?


Yes, it can be used in soil. Expensive in comparison to some other solutions but that's your choice ...

From the datasheet on the product: 

"*Soil and Soilless Mixes:* Regularly apply Pro-TeKt® at a rate of 1:1500 to 1:3000 (1/2 tsp to 1/4 tsp/gal) depending upon the plants' requirements.


Hydroponics: Continuously feed Pro-TeKt® at a rate of 1:750 (1 tsp/gal)."

Source: http://www.dyna-gro.com/Website%20pdf%20Files/DG%20Pro-TeKt%20Sht%202010.pdf


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 6, 2012)

KMacker420 said:


> Is Dyna-Gro Pro-Tekt silica for hydro or can it also be used in soil?


Of course. I'm doing organic soil and using the ProTekt. It's compatible with organics.

The longer I use it, the less I use. Now, I do 1/4tsp/gallon of water every second to third watering. A qt will last a loooong time.

You really aren't going to *see* much when you use it, but the plant will be stronger and more resistant to stuff than without it. If you've grown the same strain more than a few times, you can notice a difference between those that get it and those that don't, but it's still subtle.

Wet


----------



## hydranthead (Apr 6, 2012)

<----another happy pro-tekt user. it absolutely will strengthen your stems and gives your roots better resistance to bugs. Thicker skin that is harder for the bugs to bite into. All the good things people say are absolutely correct


----------



## PakaloloHui (Apr 6, 2012)

If you are a soil user, I would go with the D.E. route. Mix it in and top dress. Kills soil bugs also. Cheap and goes a long ways. Any garden store should carry it.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Apr 7, 2012)

I am doing a new run from seed of a strain I ran before.I am using pro-tekt and notice the difference in a firmer sturdier seedlings.


----------



## beuffer420 (Apr 7, 2012)

Well I know it's not the least expensive but I do see great results. Advanced rhino skin stuff works secondaries hold there own and makes plant stronger in general. Sometimes my dogs get downstairs and I start to see mites but since I've used rhino skin they are having difficulty even penetrating leaves stuff works.


----------



## PetFlora (Apr 7, 2012)

I am very happy with DM Silica and Zone. Will keep using them unless something better comes along


----------



## PakaloloHui (Apr 7, 2012)

Dalek Supreme said:


> I am doing a new run from seed of a strain I ran before.I am using pro-tekt and notice the difference in a firmer sturdier seedlings.


A fan would do the same thing. Silica products that are sold were mainly designed for hydro growers to help sturdy the plant tissue. If using soil, silica is only needed at the rate of 1-2 ppm in your soil (very tiny amounts). Silica does not need to be added to soil, there is enough already in it, but if wanting to use for pest control, then a thin layer of D.E. on your soil helps. To help sturdy the plants, a fan works wonders, pinching and slight bending also helps.

Once again for hydro it is almost a must have, for soil basicly for pest control (if using for sturdying your plants then it is a waste of your money, get a fan).
Sturdyness is something I do not worry about, my plants are very thick and sturdy.


with a soil depth of 6"-7" the following applies:

1 ppm = 2 grams per 100 sq.ft. or 2 grams per 10 sq.meters


----------

